# Space Marine paint/conversions, tips and suggestions appreciated.



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Working on finishing my first army, and figured I'd finally post a few pictures, as I've been lurking around on the forums, reading strategies, etc for the last few months. Would love to hear comments, suggestions, and the like. I play Blood Ravens, since Dawn of War was my introduction into the 40k universe. 


Blood Ravens Space Marines:

Cyrus- This was my first attempt at making hair out of Green Stuff. He's modded from the Telion model. 



















Terminator Chaplain- Nothing overly special about this one, was just the first model i ever painted from start to finish. 










Gabriel Angelos- The hammer is actually 5 separate pieces, the shaft of it is made out of a long scroll from a librarian model, with a fair amount of green stuff work. 



















Dreadnought- Nothing too special about this one, really. It's just one of the few models I actually have finished completely. 









Terminator Librarian with Warp Energy Arc- I decided to be creative, and wanted a librarian model that had warp energy flowing from his hands. For a first attempt at a model, I'm fairly pleased with this one. I want to do more with the painting on this one, but not sure where to go from where it already is. 










Termy Librarian and Gabriel Angelos


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

well for a couple of your first models they are pretty badass! 
ive been modeling and painting for 2 months now and i dont have the guts to start using GS yet...

great job


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to Heresy Gamer2k.

Must say you have done a pretty good job so far.

Taking on the Blood Ravens chapter is a big challenge, specially as u are converting.

Dreadnought looks very good and the scout sergeant cloak is awesome.

For a Gabriel Angelos Conversion, death company thunder hammer and running legs would of worked better i think.

You would get a nicer result if you thin your paints a little more with water (50/50 or 70/30 test and find the amount u like) also if u imagine how small a eye ball is are 2-3 cm tall i doubt u would see them. I just don't do them or they end up looking like there on illegal substances.

Show us some tacts!

Whiskey


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Whiskey said:


> imagine how small a eye ball is are 2-3 cm tall i doubt u would see them. I just don't do them or they end up looking like there on illegal substances.


hahaha agreed! 

i also really like the camo on cyrus' cape


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

DijnsK said:


> well for a couple of your first models they are pretty badass!
> ive been modeling and painting for 2 months now and i dont have the guts to start using GS yet...
> 
> great job


I've been painting for nigh on 5 years, and barely touched the stuff!!

Great stuff here, on this guy:



>


I would definitely add some wash to the rope (perhaps Devlan Mud wash) to add some definition. 

Looks like you've got painting down pretty well, looks like you water down pretty well (if not, just water your paints down to a milky consistancy, and layer it up - that way, paint doesn't appear thick). 

+rep


----------



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far! Watering down my paints is definitely something I do need to work on, I've got a number of models I want to strip and redo because they got globby when doing the paint. Biggest thing that's helped me get started with the painting and especially with the green stuff work is having a good friend that does a lot of it, and being able to watch him and pick up tips. Online tutorials are also fantastic for green stuff techniques, at least for me thus far. 

oh, and as far as eyes... They're the bane of my existence. That's the main reason I try and put them on my models, to get practice. Gabriel Angelos looked like he was rather amped up on something for a few days before I could make him less frantic and less pop-eyed. 


I do have a question for anyone that feels like answering, though. What's the best way, in your opinion, for adding depth to cloth, cord, etc? do you prefer to basecoat, wash, and drybrush, or use progressively lighter paint mixtures? Or any other methods?


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Something in between layering and wet blending is my favorite way to do cloth, if you have the time. Get back to biopsych, and I'll show you next time we get together for painting


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

TheGamer2kx said:


> I do have a question for anyone that feels like answering, though. What's the best way, in your opinion, for adding depth to cloth, cord, etc? do you prefer to basecoat, wash, and drybrush, or use progressively lighter paint mixtures? Or any other methods?


for cloth i would use drybrushing multiple shades to create depth and texture... for parchment i would use layering and for things like robes or banners layering and washing...

for cord (like on the gabriels chest) i would use layering, a brown or black undercoat (or blue, really depends on the color your doing on top) and then go over the tops of the cord (leaving the basecoat in the crevices visible) with the desired color... then hightlight by repeating


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

TheGamer2kx said:


> I do have a question for anyone that feels like answering, though. What's the best way, in your opinion, for adding depth to cloth, cord, etc? do you prefer to basecoat, wash, and drybrush, or use progressively lighter paint mixtures? Or any other methods?


Layering the colours or wet blending is the best way.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

For a first army you are doing an amazing job. Green stuff work is excellent. Keep up the good work. There's nothing better than playing with a fully painted army.


----------

